# Making some floating shelves...



## YesHaveSome (Apr 23, 2017)

Pretty easy project other than the finish (I am not great at finishing). The hardware was easy as can be. Would love any feedback y'all might have.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/HC6v0UjyE9I

Sorry for the link. I've completely forgotten how to embed videos.


----------



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

I loved that you showed footage of you dropping the planks  



I think it is important that these types of woodworking videos show the ups and the downs of the process, including all the stupid mistakes we make while in the shop.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Apr 23, 2017)

Ha. That's my favorite part of the video!


----------

